# energy to volume ratio



## Mädchen

Hola. Estoy traduciendo un documental sobre baterías y en esta parte hablan sobre un auto que está propulsado por casi 7.000 pilas. ¿Podrían ayudarme a traducir al español la frase "energy to volume ratio"? La frase completa dice:
"The nearly 7,000 lithium-ion cells, because of their high energy to volume ratio, are able to deliver up to 400 volts." No se si exista un término como tal para describir eso o si se refiera a la "proporción/cociente/razón entre la energía y el volumen". Gracias.


----------



## Hosmini

Hola Mädchen,
La traducción es: "... debido a su elevada relación energía-volumen..." 
Por otra parte la frase en inglés contiene un error ya que supone que la energía se mide en volts, lo cual no es correcto.


----------



## lpfr

Tal vez puedes traducirlo como "densidad energética". Es lo mismo que el cuociente entre la energía y el volumen y se utiliza más en español.

  Aparte la traducción, son "pilas" o "acumuladores"?
  7000 pilas en serie dan 24 000 voltios y no 400. Así que la frase es un poco "curiosa".


----------



## Hosmini

lpfr said:


> Tal vez puedes traducirlo como "densidad energética". Es lo mismo que el cuociente entre la energía y el volumen y se utiliza más en español.
> 
> Aparte la traducción, son "pilas" o "acumuladores"?
> 7000 pilas en serie dan 24 000 voltios y no 400. Así que la frase es un poco "curiosa".



7000 pilas pueden suministrar 400 Volts, en eso no hay error, ya que algunas pueden estar conectadas en serie y otras en paralelo. De no ser así la capacidad de suministrar corriente sería muy reducida.


----------



## Mädchen

Gracias a ambos.
O sea, que si entendí bien, ¿sería más común utilizar "densidad energética" que "relación energía-volumen" o sería indiferente?


----------



## Hosmini

No es común utilizar densidad energética para estos casos, es mas correcto y más ilustrativo la expresión relación energía-volumen


----------



## Mädchen

Muchas gracias Hosmini.


----------



## 0scar

lpfr said:


> Aparte la traducción, son "pilas" o "acumuladores"?
> 7000 pilas en serie dan 24 000 voltios y no 400. Así que la frase es un poco "curiosa".


 
Es lo mismo
*acumulador*
*2. *m._ Electr._ Pila reversible que acumula energía durante la carga y la restituye en la descarga.

_Real Academia Española ©_
__ 
__ 
_Batería=conjunto de pilas conectadas en serie o paralelo_
__ 
En una _batería_ de coche las subdivisiones interiores son _pilas_ pero en este caso se llaman _celdas_.


----------



## lpfr

0scar said:


> Es lo mismo
> *acumulador*
> *2. *m._ Electr._ Pila reversible que acumula energía durante la carga y la restituye en la descarga.
> 
> _Real Academia Española ©_
> 
> 
> _Batería=conjunto de pilas conectadas en serie o paralelo_
> 
> En una _batería_ de coche las subdivisiones interiores son _pilas_ pero en este caso se llaman _celdas_.



  No. No es lo mismo. Una pila recargable no es lo mismo que una pila ordinaria. Y no te aconsejo de tratar de recargar una pila de litio.


----------



## estemero

Yo tengo varios comentarios que hacer al hilo de lo que han dicho unos y otros:

La expresión *relación energía-volúmen* podría también expresarse, entiendo yo,  como *ratio energía-volumen*. De todas formas si, como explica Mädchen, esto es para un documental divulgativo, yo intentaría buscar una expresión que resultara más comprensible para el gran público que, en su mayoría, no van a ser ingenieros. A mí se me ocurre *energía por unidad de volumen*. O, ya puestos a hacerlo más comprensible, *energía suministrada por cada unidad de volumen*.

La palabra *pila* es una palabra que existe en el español pero no suele utilizarse en terminología técnica y lo que se suele utilizar es la expresión *acumulador* o *batería*. De todas formas, en el texto original no se habla de baterías sino de células. Entiendo que en el contexto se ha explicado que las baterías vienen de una agrupación de acumuladores a los que denomina células.

No he leido en ningún sitio que estas células estén en serie o en paralelo o que tengan una determinada tensión, así que cualquier explicación acerca de la tensión que aportan es pura especulación.

Siempre me ha llamado la atención que en las herramientas eléctricas con baterías, como los taladros o cosas así, la potencia no la dan en vatios sino en voltios. A más voltios, mayor potencia, según parece. Yo no soy experto en baterías y a este respecto convendría que se pronunciara alguien que sí lo fuera. Da la sensación de que la corriente que van a suministrar es un dato conocido. Por eso no me extrañaría que un parámetro de las pilas fuera el que se consiguen los 400 voltios como medida de su capacidad.

Un saludo a todos


----------



## Hosmini

estemero said:


> Yo tengo varios comentarios que hacer al hilo de lo que han dicho unos y otros:
> 
> La expresión *relación energía-volúmen* podría también expresarse, entiendo yo,  como *ratio energía-volumen*. De todas formas si, como explica Mädchen, esto es para un documental divulgativo, yo intentaría buscar una expresión que resultara más comprensible para el gran público que, en su mayoría, no van a ser ingenieros. A mí se me ocurre *energía por unidad de volumen*. O, ya puestos a hacerlo más comprensible, *energía suministrada por cada unidad de volumen*.
> 
> La palabra *pila* es una palabra que existe en el español pero no suele utilizarse en terminología técnica y lo que se suele utilizar es la expresión *acumulador* o *batería*. De todas formas, en el texto original no se habla de baterías sino de células. Entiendo que en el contexto se ha explicado que las baterías vienen de una agrupación de acumuladores a los que denomina células.
> 
> No he leido en ningún sitio que estas células estén en serie o en paralelo o que tengan una determinada tensión, así que cualquier explicación acerca de la tensión que aportan es pura especulación.
> 
> Siempre me ha llamado la atención que en las herramientas eléctricas con baterías, como los taladros o cosas así, la potencia no la dan en vatios sino en voltios. A más voltios, mayor potencia, según parece. Yo no soy experto en baterías y a este respecto convendría que se pronunciara alguien que sí lo fuera. Da la sensación de que la corriente que van a suministrar es un dato conocido. Por eso no me extrañaría que un parámetro de las pilas fuera el que se consiguen los 400 voltios como medida de su capacidad.
> 
> Un saludo a todos


Creo que te falta la sabiduría necesaria como para permitirte dudar antes de pretender descalificar la opinión de otros. Deberías utilizar las palabras “creo” o “yo opino” cuando tratás un tema que no dominás. 
Ninguno de los conceptos por vos vertidos son correctos y te los paso a enumerar:
1 - No veo la necesidad de utilizar la expresión “Ratio energía-volumen” en lugar de “relación energía-volumen” cuando esta última es mucho mas comprensible para todos, ingenieros o no ingenieros. 
2 – No es cierto que la palabra pila no se utilice en el lenguaje técnico, además el concepto de pila es diferente al de acumulador.
3 – Las células pueden ser acumuladores o pueden no serlo.
4 – El hecho de que vos no hayas leído en ningún lado algo, no debería ser motivo a que afirmes que ese algo eso es pura especulación.
5 – Las células sí se conectan en serie o en paralelo, eso ocurre en las pilas y en las baterías. Si no fuera así la palabra célula carecería de significado.
6  -A la potencia nunca se la expresa en voltios.
7 – “A mas voltios mayor potencia” esto es totalmente erróneo.
8 – No me imagino porqué suponés que la corriente que van a suministrar es un dato conocido, ni que relación tiene con lo anterior. Tal vez confundes corriente con tensión
9 – Los voltios no son medida de capacidad, la medida de la capacidad de una pila o batería o acumulador son los Amper-hora


----------



## 0scar

¿Quisiera saber qué es un acumulador (y si es que el DRAE está equivocado donde dice Acumulador=Pila...)?

Hasta ahora se que una pila recargable es una pila y parece ser que acumulador es una pila recargable o bateria recargable también, si es que la bateria está formada de pilas recargables.


----------



## lpfr

En inglés es más claro.
  Hay la "primary cell" que son pilas no recargables y las "secondary cells" que son recargables.
  Puedes ver en wikipedia la definición que dan de pila voltaica.
  En la misma página tienes un enlace hacia la página acumulador eléctrico


----------



## pacosancas

0scar said:


> ¿Quisiera saber qué es un acumulador (y si es que el DRAE está equivocado donde dice Acumulador=Pila...)?
> 
> Hasta ahora se que una pila recargable es una pila y parece ser que acumulador es una pila recargable o bateria recargable también, si es que la bateria está formada de pilas recargables.


 
Hola,

El Drae no dice que acumulador sea igual a pila, sino que un acumulador es un tipo de pila, en concreo una "pila reversible que....."

La palabra pila y la palabra batería tienen un orígen análogo: un conjunto de varias células que son conectadas en serie para proporcionar una tensión múltiplo de la tensión de cada célula. Este conjunto de células apiladas o en batería dió origen a ambas palabras. La tendencia a unificar los tipos de baterías para aparatos portátiles ha dado lugar a que actualmente la inmensa mayoría de ellas (los tamaños A, AA y AAA) contienen únicamente una célula. Sin embargo, se les sigue llamando pila o batería.


----------



## Hosmini

pacosancas said:


> Hola,
> 
> El Drae no dice que acumulador sea igual a pila, sino que un acumulador es un tipo de pila, en concreo una "pila reversible que....."
> 
> La palabra pila y la palabra batería tienen un orígen análogo: un conjunto de varias células que son conectadas en serie para proporcionar una tensión múltiplo de la tensión de cada célula. Este conjunto de células apiladas o en batería dió origen a ambas palabras. La tendencia a unificar los tipos de baterías para aparatos portátiles ha dado lugar a que actualmente la inmensa mayoría de ellas (los tamaños A, AA y AAA) contienen únicamente una célula. Sin embargo, se les sigue llamando pila o batería.



Totalmente de acuerdo con Pacosancas.
Por otra parte, no se tomen muy en serio lo que dice Wikipedia, a veces dice cosas tan absurdas como las que dicen algunos foreros. Si no me creen miren esto: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Raining_animals


----------



## lpfr

Hosmini said:


> Totalmente de acuerdo con Pacosancas.
> Por otra parte, no se tomen muy en serio lo que dice Wikipedia, a veces dice cosas tan absurdas como las que dicen algunos foreros. Si no me creen miren esto: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Raining_animals



 Sí, es cierto que no hay que tomar todo lo que se encuentra en wikipedia como Palabra Divina.
  Pero, a pesar de eso, la mayoría de las cosas son correctas, y el porcentaje de estupideces pequeño. Si se tienen dudas se puede mirar la página de discusión para ver la opinión de otros. También vale la pena de verificar en la versión inglesa. 
  En cambio, para los términos técnicos utilizados, es una referencia fiable, y una manera de encontrar la traducción en otra lengua.


----------



## estemero

Hosmini, me he quedado a cuadros con tu réplica a lo que yo había escrito. Creo que el tono y tus palabras están fuera de lugar. En cualquier caso, ahora estoy seguro de dos cosas:
1.- No te has leído lo que yo he escrito
2.- Hay gente con mucha rabia contenida


----------



## Loitey

Mädchen said:


> Hola. Estoy traduciendo un documental sobre baterías y en esta parte hablan sobre un auto que está propulsado por casi 7.000 pilas. ¿Podrían ayudarme a traducir al español la frase "energy to volume ratio"? La frase completa dice:
> "The nearly 7,000 lithium-ion cells, because of their high energy to volume ratio, are able to deliver up to 400 volts." No se si exista un término como tal para describir eso o si se refiera a la "proporción/cociente/razón entre la energía y el volumen". Gracias.


 
 Este seriá mi intento . Estoy de acuerdo que esas baterias deben de estar conectadas haciendo un juego de Serie= Paralelo

Debido a la energia  proporcionada de acuerdo al volumen de las cerca de 7000 baterias de litio , ellas son capaces de entregar hasta 400 volts .


----------



## lpfr

Estoy de acuerdo con el aspecto técnico de los comentarios de Hosmini. Y estoy capacitado técnicamente para decirlo. Estoy de acuerdo con él, que la frase original en inglés ha sido escrita por alguien ignorante en aspectos técnicos. Y es completamente absurda.

  Veamos qué piensa San Google:
  "energía proporcionada de acuerdo al volumen" 0 entradas.
  “Ratio energía-volumen” 1 entrada.
  “relación energía-volumen”  29 entradas.
  "densidad energética"  16 600.

  Pero decir que gracias a una de las expresiones precedentes las 7000 "cosas" logran suministrar 400 voltios es una absurdidad.


----------



## Loitey

Esas 7000 Cells ( Bateria o pila o lo que sea ) pueden perfectamente proporcionar 400 volts de corriente continua .

En mi opinion ( puedo equivocarme ), normalmente esas pilas siempre fueron fabricadas en 1.2v  por lo tanto haciendo una combinación de coneccion en serie= paralelo se llega a esa tension .Tension que sería aduecuada para mover motores de propulsion en coches electricos


----------



## 0scar

Bueno, yo dejo acá, esto se hace muy largo y me cuesta seguirlo, pero quiero destacar dos aclaraciones que me han hecho y sobre las que meditaré hasta entenderlas en profundidad:  

*"Una pila recargable no es lo mismo que una pila ordinaria"*

*"El Drae no dice que acumulador sea igual a pila, sino que un acumulador es un tipo de pila."*

Saludos


----------



## lpfr

Loitey said:


> Esas 7000 Cells ( Bateria o pila o lo que sea ) pueden perfectamente proporcionar 400 volts de corriente continua .
> 
> En mi opinion ( puedo equivocarme ), normalmente esas pilas siempre fueron fabricadas en 1.2v  por lo tanto haciendo una combinación de coneccion en serie= paralelo se llega a esa tension .Tension que sería aduecuada para mover motores de propulsion en coches electricos


  Perfectamente. Solo que para las pilas de litio hay que contar 3,5 voltios y entre 3,6 V y 4,2 V para los acumuladores  y no 1,2 V como para los acumuladores níquel-cadmio o similares.
  Pero si 7000 baterías o pilas pueden dar mucho más que 400 voltios, lo que es absurdo es la frase del texto por traducir. No es la densidad de energía lo que lo permite, sino la tensión de un centenar de pilas en serie. Se puede obtener la misma tensión con 100 pilas de reloj pulsera (de litio, por supuesto), pero no se obtendrá ni la misma potencia ni la misma energía total. 
  Y se pueden obtener mucho más que 400 voltios simplemente frotándose los cabellos con un peine. Pero no es la tensión lo que permite de hacer avanzar un vehiculo: es la potencia, y para que dure, es la energía. Con un peine, lo más que lograremos es peinarnos.


----------

